# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Ju pershendes miqt e mi !

## Francii

Pas nje kohe shume te gjate vendosa tju viztoj pasi ketu kam len shume miq dhe mikesha qe jan gjithmon ne mendjen time, pershendes ne vencanti StterollA, Eldushka, INFINITY@ etje qe sme vine ne mendje tani dhe per kete gje i kerkoj ndjes.

Une DeuS

----------

